# 2x2x2 from 3x3x3



## Parity (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0pDBn6Hz9Y

I am using this tutorial but I don't know how to "fix" the corners?


----------



## Parity (Oct 25, 2009)

Can someone please help me?


----------



## Parity (Oct 26, 2009)

Help?


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 26, 2009)

I wish I new more (or anything) on the subject... I'd try to help...
I've been watching this thread hoping _someone_ knew something.


----------



## xTheAndyx (Oct 26, 2009)

don't bump your threads.

and I'm sorry, but I can't help you.


----------



## Edward (Oct 26, 2009)

xTheAndyx said:


> don't bump your threads.
> 
> and I'm sorry, but I can't help you.



If you cant help, why post?

I suggest starting over with new corners, and just gluing the big plastic things onto the corners.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 26, 2009)

If you glue a 2x2x2 block of the cube together, you can ensure that the middle slices won't turn.


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow, that looks interesting. If you use one of the mini cubes, I bet maybe you could fit eastsheen cubies onto it, and it would be the size of a normal 2x2x2.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 26, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> Wow, that looks interesting. If you use one of the mini cubes, I bet maybe you could fit eastsheen cubies onto it, and it would be the size of a normal 2x2x2.



Mini Ds/Eastsheen 2x2 spring mod much?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 26, 2009)

http://web.ntust.edu.tw/~M8910202/rubixcube/2x2x2diy.html


----------



## Parity (Oct 26, 2009)

Um for the tutorial I am using do I HAVE to cut the edges in half?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes, or else the cube won't turn. Assemble it without cutting them and you will see why. The caps need room to rotate.


----------

